# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  العثور على جثة مجهولة الهوية داخل إستاد المريخ

## musab aljak

*
 
عثرت الشرطة فى وقت متأخر من مساء الخميس الماضى على جثة شاب مجهول الهوية وعليها اثأر ضرب على الصدر ملقاة  داخل إستاد المريخ وتفاجأ العاملون بالإستاد بالجثة التي تعود لشاب فى  العقد الثاني من العمر يرتدى (شورت) فوق الركبة بلون زيتي وقميص نص كم بلون  بيجى عليها اثأر ضرب فى مناطق متفرقة من الجسد بالإضافة الى الصدر وحضر     فريق من شرطة ام درمان الاوسط الى مكان الحادث وتم تصوير الجثة ودون بلاغ  بالرقم 409 تحت المادة 51 إجراءات

*

----------


## jafaros

*يا ساتر يارب     ............     معقولة     اجرام للدرجة دي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
                        	*

----------


## د نشأت نبيل

*ده بيكون الكشف موضوع الرشوه الجماعه انتقموا منو
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dr_nashat
					

ده بيكون الكشف موضوع الرشوه الجماعه انتقموا منو




والله ديل اتوقع منهم اى حاجة

تخريمة :
منور يادكتور
*

----------


## جواندي

*نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة
                        	*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

يا ساتر يارب ............ معقولة اجرام للدرجة دي



ربنا يرحمه ويغفر له 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## جواندي

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) ‏جواندي*, ‏hani fatah
*

----------


## فرينكو

*ربنا يغفر له
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*والله دى مشكله كمان القتل بق فى استاد المريخ
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*يا ساتر
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*اتوقع اي حاجه الناس ديل عايزين يلهوكم عن الفاضيح بتاعتهم دا


دا شغل مدروس ومنظم كل الصحف حتترك فضيحة همشري وتتحدث عن الحادث وبكدا يكونوا ضربوا عصفورين بقتيل واحد

تنشغل الصحافه بموضوع الحادث

وكتابهم يلقوا موضوع يتهموا بيه المريخ

مليون مرة قلنا استاد المريخ والنادي محتاجين لحراسه مشدده

لكن للاسف الشديد مافي زول بسمع الكلام
*

----------


## أوهاج

*اللهم أحفظ المريخ واهله
ويا كاتل الروح وين تروح
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ربنا ارحموا و اغفر ليو
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

اللهم أحفظ المريخ واهله
ويا كاتل الروح وين تروح



آميييييييييييييين يا الله٠
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الله يرحمه ..... لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
الكلام ده بنسمع بيه برة السودان (الوضع اتخرب خلاص)
اللهم احفظنا واحفظ الجميع وربنا يغفر ليه ويصبر اهله
*

----------


## zahababeker

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . 
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*( انا لله و انا اليه راجعون )
استاد المريخ من مفخرة الى مكان العجائب
*

----------


## الصادق

*ويقتلوه هنا ليه ؟ مش فى مكان إسمه المقبرة ؟ يا ترى مين إستدرج المرحوم إلى هذا المكان الطاهر  ؟
*

----------


## سيزر

*سبحان الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بس بالجد الموضوع زاد عن حده
اين الحراسة الامنية والشرطية للاستاد ؟؟
سبق ان تم سرقة اجهزة الا سي دي من المقصورة وايضا من النادي
المريخ امنيا مخترق يارجالة
*

----------


## مناوي

* يا سااااااااااااااااااااتر من باكر 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الموضوع طلع غير حقيقي ونفته نفس الصحيفة التي اوردت الخبر ...
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الموضوع طلع غير حقيقي ونفته نفس الصحيفة التي اوردت الخبر ...



 
الحمد لله طلع الخبر غير حقيقي
*

----------


## أوهاج

*اللهم أجعل كيدهم فى نحورهم
وأرنا فيهم يوما كيوم عاد وثمود
شكراً أخى طارق
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة ...

*

----------

